
Show HN: Generate cryptographically secure passwords in Golang - sethvargo
https://github.com/sethvargo/go-password
======
bradknowles
You know, the first thing I thought when I saw this was that the author should
use the EFF word list and not the original diceware list.

Then I saw that the author was Seth Vargo, and that he had already done that.

Nice.

